# My son's emersed setup



## parotet (25 Oct 2014)

Today my 4 years old son decided to have his own emersed setup.






I just gave him the glass container and a piece of moss and he suddenly began to ask for additional stuff such as a small piece of redmoor, floating plants, alder cones and a snail. Now I'm trying to explain to him that he needs to make water changes but I can well imagine who will do this...
The message says 'Do not touch. Pau's aquarium' and the thing below is his signature

Jordi


----------



## kirk (25 Oct 2014)

That's great well done pau. I love the fact he's all protective of the master piece a true scaper. leave it alone mom and dad!!


----------



## Vazkez (25 Oct 2014)

Nice oe 

he is better scaper then me lol


----------

